# Gamers Beware of LG 4K TVs



## Regeneration (Jun 10, 2018)

2016-2018 models of LG TVs have a bad preset of HDR game mode. The picture is too dark and cannot be adjusted. In standard mode, the picture is OK, but there's a noticable input lag (high response time).


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 10, 2018)

They're not really designed for gaming. The latency was an issue from the start. All the reviews on my set said as much. Fine for FPS and RPG but not online multiplayer.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 10, 2018)

i dont use game mode myself just Ultra Deep Color HDR for 4K and gaming with my XB1S

LG also offers this as a workaround http://www.lg.com/ca_en/support/product-help/CT20098005-20150410129990-dark-or-dim-picture


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 10, 2018)

Dynamic contrast helps only with 2016 models. Standard mode response time is around 40ms, game mode is around 5ms. SDR games work fine... just HDR is broken.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 10, 2018)

I got a LG 55SJ810V (2017) and and am happy with it.
With a PS4 and HDR games i never notice any lag. On PC i dont game much with HDR since there are so little games for it.
I read on https://www.rtings.com reviews and charts that LG TVs has much less lag than most other TV companies.

That the HDR picture is to dark was never a problem with Netflix HDR content or PS4 content only with the last windows 10 version that had no HDR brightness slider i had a very dimm picture on Windows desktop. Spring update fixed that.

Edit: sure a TV is not good for online FPS games but i dont care a lot about those games.


----------

